# Jean Greenhowe pattern



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/Images/Rainbow_Babies.pdf 
for any new knitters this is a nice project to begin your journey x


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Adorable,thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So cute


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you needed something for the Church Tombola Stall next weekend.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you, these are adorable! :thumbup:


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you so much; these are adorable.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

These are super easy and quick to knit--- Jean Greenhowe gives really good instructions.. ( I have just knitted a toy by someone else and the instructions for putting together are rubbish so I appreciate JGs concise nature)


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

gillian lorraine said:


> These are super easy and quick to knit--- Jean Greenhowe gives really good instructions.. ( I have just knitted a toy by someone else and the instructions for putting together are rubbish so I appreciate JGs concise nature)


All her patterns are like that ...I love them ...x


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Cute, thanks for sharing this link.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Cute rainbow babies,thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow - thanks for sharing! But, what is the purpose of the 'pocket'?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks very much!!!


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

eggplantlady said:


> Wow - thanks for sharing! But, what is the purpose of the 'pocket'?


Pop the baby into the pocket I expect x


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

I have made about a dozen of these. Jean Greenhowe's instructions are very detailed and easy to follow. They are great for a new baby. I tacked the scarf and hat in place , but they can be removable. the pocket is in place of a blanket, works well. Love them in any color, and is a great way to use up some pieces of yarn


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

they are so cute, thanks for the link :thumbup:


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for the link


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Darling pattern! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

JessMarsh said:


> Pop the baby into the pocket I expect x


Yes it is the "bed/cosy" place for the dolly to be carried in-- I have knitted some but not bothered with the pocket, and some I have knitted in green/yellow and red speckled yarn and will knit their pockets in red and white for a Christmas fair stall ( charity)


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the link, love the cute pattern and with so many babies coming, will be a great gift or gift topper


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this cute pattern !


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not a 'new' knitter, But thanks for the cute pattern.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i knit lot for charity, and these little babies will be perfect for the kids in abuse shelters.


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

beautiful pattern thankyou pat
gertyau


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

beautiful pattern thankyou pat
gertyau


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

great site---thanks


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

great site


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

JessMarsh said:


> http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/Images/Rainbow_Babies.pdf
> for any new knitters this is a nice project to begin your journey x


Aren't they just so cute. I have knitted 9 of them: One for each grandchild. I am hoping to write a story for them and give it to them for Christmas


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

That is lovely ...they will be thrilled ...have you got a picture of them?


----------

